# Dinner rolls



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 22, 2019)

I don't know why but I struggle to make good dinner rolls.  I only have one recipe, https://tasteofartisan.com/yeast-rolls ,  that turns out good.  I make great sour dough bread.  Not sure if it the recipes I use or me.   Give me your best roll recipe!


----------



## Slow42 (Nov 22, 2019)

He‘s what I’ve made many times and they are wonderful. Here is the ingredient list.  You can follow the procedure on her web site.
*Ingredients (for 6 rolls) Serves 3 to 4*

3 tablespoons butter
½ cup cold milk
2 tablespoons sugar
¼ teaspoon salt
1 large egg
2 teaspoons dry yeast
1 ½ cups plus ¼ cup all purpose flour
1 egg white
Website is maangchi.com. Lots of other great recipes also.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm with you. Mine always turn into croutons 
Use the kitchenaid all the time to mix with dough hook. Don't know if it's from working to much or to little ?


----------



## bregent (Nov 25, 2019)

I made these last week - they're slider buns which are really just dinner rolls. I used the amylase but you can skip if you don't have any.









						ChefSteps
					

ChefSteps is here to make cooking more fun. Get recipes, tips, and videos that show the whys behind the hows for sous vide, grilling, baking, and more.




					www.chefsteps.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 26, 2019)

I going to give these a try to go with my Thanksgiving meatloaf.  Now if I can just figure out how to peel potatoes with one arm.  I so ready to put this shoulder surgery behind me!






						Brotchen  (German Rolls) Recipe - Food.com
					

If you like rolls with a tough crust, this is your roll.  These are exactly like the rolls I ate when I lived in Germany.  My brother found this recip




					www.food.com


----------



## mike243 (Dec 1, 2019)

I am diabetic these days but I have a Aunt that use to make the best potato rolls I have ever eaten, they were very heavy for the size. She is still with us even though my uncle is gone , I will hit her up for the recipe the next time I get a chance to talk to her. good things need to be shared or it don't do any good to


----------



## redneck5236 (Dec 6, 2019)

try these ! I made them for thanksgiving its actualy a hoagie roll recipie I just made them smaller !
1 1/2 teaspoon yeast
1 1/2 cups warm water
3 teaspoons sugar
2 table spoons olive oil
2 teaspoons kosher salt
4 cups of flour

mix yeast sugar and warm water together and let proof for five min
add olive oil to wet mixture
add salt to flour then mix all together 
let rise for 45 mins to an hour
punch down then divede into equal parts of what ever size you want le rise again 30 to 45 min
bake at 375 till light brown


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 29, 2021)

Slow42 said:


> He‘s what I’ve made many times and they are wonderful. Here is the ingredient list.  You can follow the procedure on her web site.
> *Ingredients (for 6 rolls) Serves 3 to 4*
> 
> 3 tablespoons butter
> ...



Think try these today.


----------

